# Parking in Santander port overnight



## Gazburger (Feb 26, 2008)

hi all does anyone know if it is possible to park overnite in the port of santander


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I am afraid the answer is no, they don't allow it as far as I am aware, and do not consider wild camping nearby as they are very strict, some vans have been clamped.

Cavaqueen


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You cannot park overnight but we always stay at the Cabarceno zoo Aire here which is about 10 miles from the port. You will need a sat nav to get there but it's a great overnight spot. Link here:

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

For Info save trawling through camping cars site

Cabarceno Aire

43.358020° -3.819590°


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*over night Santander*

You could try here as well have stayed there lovely town and not that far from Santander ...as mentioned they are not keen on campers in the city(Santander) lots of bad experiences reported with the police.

http://www.furgovw.org/index.php?topic=1269.0

Oooops sorry its in Spanish but you can see the pics. and location


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Are there any recommended campsites open all year in the area?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Booked*

If you are using the ferry and have not booked? I have a discount code ! Pm me for more details.

Tm


----------

